# Anyone tried to modify the AW dragstrip ?



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

This product seems interesting, but anyone tried to add some timing feature too , with external timer or PC ? 


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Welcome Back!

Check out this thread:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=351829&highlight=game+changer


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks ! 

That 's sound really, really interesting :thumbsup:

Now I have to find room to put a scale dragstrip at home. How long is it in h0 scale ?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

1/64 = 20 feet 7.5 inches start to finish. 
many people are running a 15 inch powered track with some run off at the end, don't know the scale.
AW has about 13 feet and the finish can be anywhere you like.
bottom line is really what you can fit and what suits your needs/wants. 
there is no "WRONG" drag strip!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm not sure to have 20 feet in any home room 

15feet is something I "may" be able to do, but it should include start line, stop aera and everything. I don't thing I have more room available than that. 

I found really cheap track for that project, but I have to send him an emai to see if he deliver in France : 

http://www.jwlslotcars.net/hoexpansion.html


Maybe I'll wait for a sportsman version of slotcardragon, pro tree seems a bit fast ? 

I think about possible races event with slot car beginners, since all my friends are not into the same hobby I am, unfortunatly, so I always have to think about playability (for example, it's very difficult to put them on a tjet crash and burn format race, but they can drive -pretty bad - on a 440x2 formula one class) and budget of course (since I provide everything). The best I can ask them is to "play" it like a videogame, or a pool or darts game, "arcade mode" I would say.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Just use the Diagonal of the room to be able to locate a home for the drag strip.

Rob


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*diagonal*



Black Oxxpurple said:


> Just use the Diagonal of the room to be able to locate a home for the drag strip.
> 
> Rob


I have run a strip on the floor through three rooms of an apt that was once a house.it had a very wide doorway between the kitchen/diningroom and living room that allowed the end of the strip to be in the bedroom and this ran diagonally across all the rooms.
had testNtune every Friday night seemingly all night long.
tjetsgrig attended many of these all nighters and sometimes slept it off in his Pie Wagon outside.
use your imagination and have fun with it. :tongue:


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

The Fuel cars now are running 1000 feet rather than the full quarter mile. I think that comes out to 15 Ft. 7 1/2 inches for 1/64th.
You could always do a scale 1/8th mile strip too
Doesn't the Auto World set starting tree do both pro & sportsman lights?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the auto world set does have a choice of tree speeds.
it does not record RTs or ETs like the dragon system does.
and I think that currently, the dragon system is set up only for Pro tree.
also, the auto world win light only measures the first car to get there. 
it does not work with the starting tree to determine a red light start although the tree itself does that.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I think I 'll be reasonable this time, and simply wait for a sportman version of slotcar dragon system. I want something with timing, especially for running solitaire (it's a good way to see how modified cars performs, for example). 

For now, I have 2 tracks to finish first : my h0 road track (I have to add the buildings, figures and fences) and my "multiscale" nascar oval (1/32 artin track, that I plan to run mostly 1/43 cars on it, but also a few 1/32 and h0 of course since it stills my favorite scale). 


thank you for your help!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I still say you should put a ramp at the end of the drag strip...


----------

